# Lipo battery?



## shlbsnake (Mar 14, 2006)

Hello, I am starting to get into my older R/C's again and have a AE B2 with an LRP IPC pro sport esc and was wondering if I can use a lipo battery with it. I had a mini LST with a lipo a while back and I seem to remember something about the esc needing a shut off so the battery did not drain down too far which I am certain that the LRP does not have. If I can use a lipo how do I know which one?
Tony


----------



## KenBajdek (Oct 7, 2001)

Really doesn't matter what 2 cell lipo you choose. I don't think your esc has lipo cutoff. If you notice your truck starting to slow down stop it and recharge. You can buy an external lipo cutoff (around 6volts).


----------



## 4ThePinkRacing (Apr 30, 2010)

KenBajdek said:


> Really doesn't matter what 2 cell lipo you choose. I don't think your esc has lipo cutoff. If you notice your truck starting to slow down stop it and recharge. You can buy an external lipo cutoff (around 6volts).


+1 .... just like to add .. keep eye on temp of ESC .. i had a old brushed esc and it got warm . then cut out .. changed back to cough nikle and was ok ..


----------

